# RACO® THE INSIDER™ Nonmetallic Sheathed Cable Connector Catalog Number: 4714



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.hubbell-raco.com/feat_item.aspx?feature=16










These are awesome


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I picked up a bunch of these recently after someone showed them to me, I never knew they were around.

I always just used a normal button connector backwards.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Been using them for years.....:whistling2:
They make bigger ones too....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

perfect for new circuits in existing in wall panels, doubt I can buy them out here though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> perfect for new circuits in existing in wall panels, doubt I can buy them out here though.


Yup, that's what I use them for.

The only other thing I used one for is when coming out of the KO in an exiting round box in the ceiling to fish a cable over to a second light that I had to add.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> perfect for new circuits in existing in wall panels, doubt I can buy them out here though.


 
You can find them at lowes. You have to look for them, they are sold under a different name. I discovered them over a year ago. I hate seeing circuits added in a panel with nm run through a bare knockout.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Every adjustable fan rated box here comes with one in it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Every adjustable fan rated box here comes with one in it.


we get em with the arlington blackies out here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> we get em with the arlington blackies out here.




I think the ones I buy are made by arlington.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool......gotta get me some...they look very handy


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, they are awesome!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That look cool and I should try couple of them to see how I like it { I know it will not be a issue in the state side but in France I will give a try }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the 1/2 inch ones are too damn tight for just about any cable - when I pulled 12/3 through one it slit the insulation most of the way, it was so tight.

They are quite handy though! I didnt know they came in bigger sizes.

~!Matt


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone try the ones sold by Rack a tiers?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Anyone try the ones sold by Rack a tiers?


I haven't because they're huge compared to the raco and arlington. Looks like they stick into the box ¾ to 1".


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

CTshockhazard said:


> I haven't because they're huge compared to the raco and arlington. Looks like they stick into the box ¾ to 1".


I just saw some the other day, they are way bigger than necessary IMO.


----------



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> the 1/2 inch ones are too damn tight for just about any cable - when I pulled 12/3 through one it slit the insulation most of the way, it was so tight.
> 
> They are quite handy though! I didn't know they came in bigger sizes.
> 
> ~!Matt


You have to run the wire through the bare knockout then once you got all the length cut strip slide the connector to expose 1/4 inch of sheathing pop in connector after the wires ran.i love the Klein strippers for 12-2 14-2


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I just saw some the other day, they are way bigger than necessary IMO.


I'd like to know what the Raco connectors are approved for, because it isn't listed anywhere. The rackatiers rapid fire connectors can be used from the inside/outside and can handle;
1 x 14/2 - 14/3 - 12/2 - 12/3 - 10/2 - 10/3
2 x 14/2 - 14/3 - 12/2

They've been the dominant connector used in residential panels around here going back years now.

I already know the Raco ones can only be installed from the inside of a box and strongly suspect that they can't handle near the combination of cables as a single rapid fire connector. If it could I'm sure Hubble would be listing it pretty proudly in the description. Seems to me that its uses are more limited to specific applications.

That said I can see myself wanting a few, when those specific situations pop up.


----------



## ErOcK (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldnt use them for more than one wire 12/3 is flat now in my region anyways and thats all i would attempt. The fact that you can use em without having to get into wall for instance in a 1900 and is better than using a button reversed


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

really good fitting


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Interesting. Whenever we have to fish into a knockout, if we can't get an arlington in there we just slap a regular romex connector on the romex before we fish it, and just slap the locknut on after. Waaaay less hokey than installing the connector with the screws inside the box.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ErOcK said:


> http://www.hubbell-raco.com/feat_item.aspx?feature=16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting those?


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

Harry304e-Lowe's has them for $10/box of 100.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> the 1/2 inch ones are too damn tight for just about any cable - when I pulled 12/3 through one it slit the insulation most of the way, it was so tight.
> 
> They are quite handy though! I didnt know they came in bigger sizes.
> 
> ~!Matt


Matt if you gently open the throat with a flat screw driver the wire will feed better. I do the same with the arlingtons.
:thumbup:


----------

